# Puppy shedding



## Brunodog12 (Sep 11, 2018)

I have had my 8 week old cockapoo for 2 days now. His mother was a red/white cocker spaniel and his father a white toy poodle. He is shedding a lot of hair even though I have brushed him twice today. He doesn't seem to have much curl in his coat so I am wondering if he has the spaniel coat?

Is this normal? Has anyone else had the same experience? Will he always be like this?

Thanks


----------



## Willow2018 (Jun 16, 2018)

Hi BrunoDog

Welcome to the site. My pup is now 5 months old. Her mum was cocker and dad poodle. When we got her I noticed some shedding, black hair all over my white t-shirt. If I'm honest I'm not as aware of it now as I was, however I think there is still a small amount of shedding. She has a wavy coat but the roots of her hair looks like it's getting curlier. She is having her first groom on Monday, hoping to lose the puppy coat and encourage the adult coat to come through to get a better idea of any shedding. Hope this info helps.


----------



## NovaLuna (Jan 11, 2018)

Hi Brunodog, our cockapoo Luna is now a year old. When we first bought her home, she had completely spaniel-like fur. In fact, her features are spaniel-like so we had to keep reminding our vet that she wasn't a full cocker! 

She had completely straight hair until she was around 6 months old and then the curls came in! She is really curly on her back but her face and head is still really smooth (she literally looks like a curly cocker spaniel). 

She definitely shed more when she was younger but she still sheds now. We find that she sheds more when it is warmer.


----------



## Milliesdad (Apr 24, 2016)

Our Millie had slightly wavy hair as a pup but after the first time out in the rain her coat went curly and it has never changed , it's still curly 2 1/2 years later.With regards to the shedding ,we were told that Cockapoos do not shed, well, you only have to look at our vacuum cleaner and you will soon see that they do.


----------



## Brunodog12 (Sep 11, 2018)

Thanks everyone. We’ve had him nearly 2 weeks now and he doesn’t appear to be shedding as much. He does seem to be getting a few curls on his head, chest and legs but his back is still straight. Time will tell!


----------

